# anybody have 01 tundra?



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

HAVE A CHANCE TO BUY A 01 TUNDRA FOR 6,000. 122,000 MILES ON IT. tHE GUY IS A LANDSCAPE CUSTOMER OF MINE AND I KNOW HE TOOK CARE OF IT.

i BEEN SNOW BLOWING FOR TWO YEARS AND THINK IM READY TO PLOW.

MY LANDSCAPE COMPANY IS DOING WELL AND I HAVE CONDOS ASKING ME TO PUT IN BIDS TO PLOW.

I'LL BE HONESTY I'V NEVER PLOWED, SO TO GO GET A 2500 WITH A SPREADER I THINK IS RUSHING IT. Not quit ready for the condos

I WAS HOPING TO PLOW DRIVES AND SMALL LOTS WITH THE TUNDRA. IS THE 01 TUNDRA OK TO PLOW WITH?

I WAS THINKING OF LEARNING WITH IT A COUPLE YEARS THEN MOVE UP IF SO DESIRED.

ANY THOUGHTS? THANKS, JAY


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The 1st gen. Tundras can only have very light duty plows put on them. It sounds like you want to do more than a light duty plow can handle.


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

yeah, i dont want to wish i got somthing bigger down the road


----------

